# Hand Tool Deals - Good and Bad



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to start a thread dedicated to deals on hand tools, new and old - good and bad!

For example, here is a pretty good deal on an early model Bailey 608C. I really should buy it, Early Bailey C's are my fav and I in fact don't have one like this - but I need more jointers, much less more planes, about as much as I need a new screen door on my submarine.:no:

I'm hoping we can all post deals on new and vintage tools here... but to keep things light I think we can make fun of the crazy deals too, like this set of chisels. I mean, I guess those chisels aren't too bad a deal, it works out to only $980.00 per chisel - plus $5 shipping of course. irate: 

FYI, the link to the Bailey 608C I provided above is the site that used to be "Joesbucketorust" - for those of you who remember Joe from him previously being a member here you know he's a great guy and I'm sure he will be happy to answer any questions you have about his tools as well as dig out specially requested tools. 

I've purchased several tools from him and have been very happy with having no bad surprises on tools being as described. To be honest I'm addicted to buying the misc lots of tools he list for cheap even though I don't really need em!


Happy Hand Tool trails,

Jean


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice idea. I wish I could pick that up as I could use a jointer but I'm stretched at the moment. I'll try to post anything good I see.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a site I like to buy from, http://hyperkitten.com/ everything I have gotten from him has been exactly as it was pictured. his buying policies are great too!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I buy all of my hand tools in person at auctions and sales of one sort or another. Never really had a bad experience unless I wasnt paying close attention to the condition when I inspected.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the description qualified this plane for this thread. 

Look at this on eBay:

Vintage Stanley Sweetheart Plane No 1?? No number indicated! LQQK!

http://bit.ly/XhYrNx


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

railaw said:


> I think the description qualified this plane for this thread.
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> ...


I would not bid on this auction. It looks to be a lower end Stanley. The pattern on the lever cap reminds me of the Stanley Defiance series.

It is not a Stanley No. 1. The length looks close to a Stanely No 5 1/4, but the width is wider than a 5 1/4.

The tote has just the long screw, no toe screw. This is more common for the No. 4.

All of these details add to my feeling this is a lower end Stanley.

I have managed to win an auction for a Stanley-Bailey No. 5 for $9.99. Timing is everything. I think when this auction closed there were fewer people watching. The plane needed some work, but even rust buckets normally go for higher prices on EBay.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like a frakenplane. That lever cap looks like it is off of a transitional (at least that's the style on the one transitional I have).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As a general statement, I don't consider any used tools a bad deal, no matter how bad they were. The way I figure it, a tool is to be used, and maybe just maybe the previous craftsman instilled some of his skills and life story in that tool. Maybe some of the good karma will rub off on me. BTW...I take my chances that it might be bad karma. :laughing:









 







.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I would not bid on this auction. It looks to be a lower end Stanley. The pattern on the lever cap reminds me of the Stanley Defiance series.
> 
> It is not a Stanley No. 1. The length looks close to a Stanely No 5 1/4, but the width is wider than a 5 1/4.
> 
> ...


I suppose I should have specified that I thought this went in the 'bad deal' category, not so much on price, but on the premise that someone might fall for the "No. 1???" gimmick. Or at least that it's so transparent.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> I suppose I should have specified that I thought this went in the 'bad deal' category, not so much on price, but on the premise that someone might fall for the "No. 1???" gimmick. Or at least that it's so transparent.


I knew what ya meant :smile: just haven't had time to reply earlier.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I posted here about some deals I found and half the people broke out in a rash.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I know nothing about planes, just starting on this road. But today I found this Stanley #3 at an antique store for 20 dollars. But the contents of the booth it was in was marked 50% off, so I picked it up for $10 bucks. The bottom is flat, no gouges, and it planed when I got it home. Needs some love, and some sharpening, but I think it's gonna be a great little worker.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

For all those who at one point were looking for a #7 on here....

STANLEY BAILEY. No 7 PLANE $75

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/3716489181.html


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I made the gross assumption that a Stanley spokeshave ($50 delivered) would be a good one.
Wrong. Fought with it for several days and hung it on the wall.
Bought a Samona ($14.50) from the village hardware store. So much fun to use that I bought a second one. Now use the pair for thick and thin!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

This is my haul from today.. No not all are great. But not all are NA either. I love the jointers $5 a peice. The next three I bought when they sold the rest. The one after that I like it. New York tool company. After that is a bailey #27 transitional $5 and afte that are 2 block planes also bought them at the end. Paid $35 for all of it. Good or bad? I don't think it's bad at all. U tell me


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> This is my haul from today.. No not all are great. But not all are NA either. I love the jointers $5 a peice. The next three I bought when they sold the rest. The one after that I like it. New York tool company. After that is a bailey #27 transitional $5 and afte that are 2 block planes also bought them at the end. Paid $35 for all of it. Good or bad? I don't think it's bad at all. U tell me


That's unbelievably good!

I like those jointers! 

Wooden bench planes are something I need to start picking up for the museum. There seem to be tons of wooden jacks but not many smoothers or jointers. I've just been waiting for good deals - I would have bought those too!


I certainly don't mind you posting that here, before we duplicate the "garage sale challenge" thread though it was my intent for this thread to be a place to help others looking to buy tools and make fun of a few bad deals too. ie links to good deals on tools on the bay, clist etc.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> That's unbelievably good!
> 
> I like those jointers!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I liked it alot! Figured what the hell. And I apologize. I didn't realize that I thought it was a place to show off your good buys lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Thank you! I liked it alot! Figured what the hell. And I apologize. I didn't realize that I thought it was a place to show off your good buys lol


No worries!


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't know if this is a "good" or "bad" deal, but it sure is interesting. Not that I'm going to call him up about it. I wish I could though. 

Workbench $1550

http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/3738809796.html


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

USMCSergeant said:


> I know nothing about planes, just starting on this road. But today I found this Stanley #3 at an antique store for 20 dollars. But the contents of the booth it was in was marked 50% off, so I picked it up for $10 bucks. The bottom is flat, no gouges, and it planed when I got it home. Needs some love, and some sharpening, but I think it's gonna be a great little worker.



10 bux is a great price for that


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> I know nothing about planes, just starting on this road. But today I found this Stanley #3 at an antique store for 20 dollars. But the contents of the booth it was in was marked 50% off, so I picked it up for $10 bucks. The bottom is flat, no gouges, and it planed when I got it home. Needs some love, and some sharpening, but I think it's gonna be a great little worker.


We call that beginners luck. Some call it fate. Nice grab for $10 either way.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> Don't know if this is a "good" or "bad" deal, but it sure is interesting. Not that I'm going to call him up about it. I wish I could though.
> 
> Workbench $1550
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/3738809796.html


That's a pretty dang nice bench! I think it may br worth the ask depending on condition.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I see this type of benches all over the north east. That price is about average for what I'd expect to see for a vintage bench in usable shape.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I see this type of benches all over the north east. That price is about average for what I'd expect to see for a vintage bench in usable shape.


i see benches like that at auction from time to time. never for more than 500.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice vise for $50. 


Wish I could get there. 

Vise $50</span></span>

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/3748964599.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> Nice vise for $50.
> 
> 
> Wish I could get there.
> ...


that is a good deal. Wonder if he would ship it?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I'd seen the vise deal yesterday: I was in Davis Square this morning for brunch. 

Then again, I don't have the tools I HAVE unpacked, maybe I shouldn't be buying new ones...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A jointer worth keeping an eye on...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joiner-Plan...273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac4199ad1


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> A jointer worth keeping an eye on...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joiner-Plan...273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac4199ad1


Hmmm that would make a purdy hybrid infill......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Hmmm that would make a purdy hybrid infill......


WHAT!?!?!?:furious::boxing::wallbash:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> WHAT!?!?!?:furious::boxing::wallbash:


HAHAHA its so easy to get some people all stirred up some times!!:laughing::tank: lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Bailey*

Boy I'd love to have this little gem... way out of reach for me though :thumbdown:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extra-Fine-...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56563a7a8c


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I know where there is a jack just like it for $118. Somebody decided it would look good in blue though. I'm still wondering if I should go get it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I know where there is a jack just like it for $118. Somebody decided it would look good in blue though. I'm still wondering if I should go get it.


If I were you and had a little extra jingle-jangle I'd certainly grab it!

I'm not saying they are worth $1k - that's just silly - but certainly more than $100


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I see most of them go for something in the $300 range, but I'd need to restore it to get it back to look somewhat original. I'll probably swing by this weekend. If its still there it will most likely come home with me.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I see most of them go for something in the $300 range, but I'd need to restore it to get it back to look somewhat original. I'll probably swing by this weekend. If its still there it will most likely come home with me.


Don! Wow, such a nice guy!!!

You are going to buy it, restore it and send it to me! :yes:

It's not even my birthday yet! :happybday:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

sure thing. I hope USPS doesn't loose it in the mail!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> sure thing. I hope USPS doesn't loose it in the mail!


Be sure to insure it and get a tracking number too! :yes: :laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Sargent planes*

I am not sure if this is a good deal, but posting in case anyone is interested.

Two Sargent planes, one is an Autoset on EBay for a "Buy It Now" price of $55 plus shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/wood-plane-...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48558ae88c


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I am not sure if this is a good deal, but posting in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Two Sargent planes, one is an Autoset on EBay for a "Buy It Now" price of $55 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/wood-plane-tools-SARGENT-AUTO-SET-409-710-parts-users-/310672812172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48558ae88c


Anyone here have an autoset? I've never even put hands on one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Anyone here have an autoset? I've never even put hands on one.


TimeTestedTools has one.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/looking-iron-sargent-708-a-42384/


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Anyone here have an autoset? I've never even put hands on one.


What exactly is an autoset??


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> What exactly is an autoset??


Easiest explanation is to take a look.

My post #40 had a link to an EBay listing. The autoset is on the left.

My post #42 had a link to TimeTestedTools thread where he was looking for a blade for his autoset.

There have been many innovations in hand plane design over the centuries. This was a Sargent innovation to allow setting the blade depth and in theory it would adjust as the blade wore.

I do not own one, so I have no first hand experience on how well it worked. Looks interesting and high tech for its time. Just difficult to find the blades these days.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I giess its a good day when you come home with a Bailey Tool AND a prelateral #8


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheap Stanley 45 - better hurry!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121135517081?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Rough shape but a 605 for $25 good or bad deal??? Should
I get it???


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> Rough shape but a 605 for $25 good or bad deal??? Should
> I get it???


Pictures of the $25 605


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Rough shape but a 605 for $25 good or bad deal??? Should
> I get it???


posted before I seen the pictures. I'd pay $25 in a heart beat.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> the frog is worth $25 if its good. If the plane is restorable, its worth all of $25, even if its round sided.


Think I can get it for $15..... I'm confidant of that
Look at the pictures I just posted let me know. Ad said they found it in there house. So they don't know what it is.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

*rough shape*

that's not rough shape! This is rough shape.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> that's not rough shape! This is rough shape.


Hahahaha so you think it would be worth it??? I've always wanted a bedrock. If I get it cheap I'm going all out on it. Electrolysis.... Re japanning. Everything. It will be one hell of a shelf peice.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

that plane is completely restorable. Buy it and if you don't want it let me know, I'll double your money. (assuming its not broke or cracked anywhere)


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> that plane is completely restorable. Buy it and if you don't want it let me know, I'll double your money. (assuming its not broke or cracked anywhere)


Well ill accept that. Thanks so much! A bit of insurance is allway a great.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Of anyone else wants to put an opinion in on a $25 #605 you are welcome to do so.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a good price. 

I paid $150 for a type 1 605-1/2C in fair condition... Would have gone more.

Apples to oranges but I only buys tools at a price around 1/2 retail. You can always get your money back out of it that way. That's less than 1/2 retail.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> It's a good price.
> 
> I paid $150 for a type 1 605-1/2C in fair condition... Would have gone more.
> 
> Apples to oranges but I only buys tools at a price around 1/2 retail. You can always get your money back out of it that way. That's less than 1/2 retail.


That's awesome! Bet it looks sweet! Anyplace I can date it at? How did you know it was a type 1? I always wanted a bedrock. So hopefully I can get this one... Thanks for the help!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> That's awesome! Bet it looks sweet! Anyplace I can date it at? How did you know it was a type 1? I always wanted a bedrock. So hopefully I can get this one... Thanks for the help!


Oh, no you misunderstood. That is no type 1 you are looking at buying! I was saying the 5-1/2 I bought was. 

Google "Bedrock type study" there are a couple.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Oh, no you misunderstood. That is no type 1 you are looking at buying! I was saying the 5-1/2 I bought was.
> 
> Google "Bedrock type study" there are a couple.


No no I got ya. I ment yours looks sweet I don't believe this is a type one lol I also ment how did you know yours was


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

dating the bedrock, http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

I have emailed the person an havnt got a response yet.... I really hope I get this plane.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Gone..... Damn!!!!! I only missed it by a couple hours..... I am really disappointed now.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

"Aw haw haw, you almost got it! Ya got to be quicker n that."


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> "Aw haw haw, you almost got it! Ya got to be quicker n that."


Thanks for putting a smile on my face.... I emailed her 5 hours after it had been posted.. This is the 4th time on the Pittsburgh craigslist I have emailed someone the DAY they posted the plane and someone bought it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It happens. Keep looking.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

deals like that go quick.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Another good candidate for clean-up. A Union #8 Jointer for $70 shipped. I would expect to see this particular plane go for a few less beans but if you figure shipping is included it's not a bad price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Uni...877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82feb1ad


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A couple more jointers for cheap... better hurry though!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STA...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232d2307cd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wards-Maste...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a20dc7a3


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Just picked up a Stanley No 7 for 56 bucks & change, shipped. It's relatively early too, type 6 as far as I can tell. The tote is a replacement but everything else is original & there's lots of meat left on the iron. I'm excited to clean it up! 
I know the rule, but no pics yet lol. Sorry guys


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like a deal! You try out that fore plane yet?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Not yet man, unfortunately. I've been buried under stupid responsibilities. 3 days worth of jury duty kinda backed up the day job workload. Friday afternoon's my goal for some hand tool escape time  I'll be sure to keep you posted!

Edit: fortunately, my 4G connection was good in the courthouse, so I had eBay mobile and WWT while I was waiting to not get selected lol


----------

